# Best Knockoff of the Original



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Anybody try/buy the Dremel version (multimax) of the Fein Multimaster yet? I think the former is selling for about $100, which is 3x cheaper than the latter at ~$399.

I'm also seeing a lot of knockoffs of the the Bosch lithium ion hand driver/drill that I have.


----------



## Quiglag (Mar 21, 2008)

I have couple reviews of the Dremel on my site you can check out if you want, and also a guide on how to use Fein blades on the Dremel. From what I have been reading, the Bosch 10.8 volt version will run about 8 minutes on a single charge. There is also a third version from Rockwell, and a forth found only on ebay. Stay away from the one on ebay, as they don't sell replacement blades, and it is from a no-name company.

Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I bought the Rockwell one at the woodworking show last month. I might actually use it this weekend so I'll let you know how it is.


----------

